# Dare To Be - Audrey Hepburn (December 14th - 28th)



## StereoXGirl (Dec 14, 2008)

It's time for our next challenge!

The next theme is *Dare To Be - Audrey Hepburn!*

Chosen by *marinamarina* runner-up for *Dare To Be - Jem!*

Here are some inspiration pics, feel free to add your own!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Dec 14, 2008)

Can the Audrey hepburn pics we do be in black &amp; white like the examples or is that a no no?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 14, 2008)

Oooooh yep I think I may actually do this one. She's my idol.


----------



## Karren (Dec 14, 2008)

Sweet theme!!! I love Audrey Hapburn!!


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 14, 2008)

LOVE this theme!

Great choice marinamarina


----------



## AVfan (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a very creative theme!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool theme!!


----------



## McRubel (Dec 14, 2008)

I LOVE Audrey! She's so freaking beautiful! The epitome of class.


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 14, 2008)

Oooh what a gorgeous theme!


----------



## laurafaye (Dec 14, 2008)

Great theme! More inspiration pics


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 14, 2008)

i love this theme... i really want to enter but i may have to be a blonde version lol


----------



## Roxie (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a cool theme! I'll try to find the time to do this one.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Dec 15, 2008)

oh my god,i love this theme!!!!!! im like a pro at the eyeliner audrey wears!!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Dec 15, 2008)

Yay! I did my makeup like Audrey when I went to senior ball, so this will be fun. But here are some 60s Audrey makeup yay!


























sorry the last 2 are super huuuge! but yeah, thought I'd add something that isn't the typical cat eye, huge brows and red lips just in case you wanted to try another look



I LOOOOOOVE the first one though!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 15, 2008)

oooh love audrey! good theme choice!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 15, 2008)

I hope i can enter this one, i REALLY like this theme!


----------



## DragonGirl (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok here's my entry for this one I had fun doing it got to play with eyelashes... which one should I use for voting?


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 17, 2008)

i like the second one the best. i think it shows off your eye shadow the most!


----------



## Roxie (Dec 17, 2008)

Dragongirl, I like the second one!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 18, 2008)

I also like the second one! lovely entry


----------



## LilDee (Dec 18, 2008)

Ooo I like the 2nd one most too






Nice entry!

Love this theme by the way!


----------



## Ozee (Dec 18, 2008)

I like your 2nd entry pic aswell dragon, very pretty


----------



## retroxxkittie (Dec 18, 2008)

i might be able to get my entry in by tommorow,i've taken audrey style pics for 2 days and all of them turned out weird looking,so i will never ever enter those ones! i'll try tommorow.


----------



## Ozee (Dec 18, 2008)

Im looking forward to seeing Daeron's entry


----------



## Anthea (Dec 18, 2008)

i love Audrey Hepburn and I would like to take part but I don't think I can do her justice. She has such a feminine face and her hair is either short or tied back and for me that's a no no. looking forward to seeing everyone's entry.


----------



## purpleRain (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice entry already






Cool theme!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Dec 22, 2008)

SKOOL'S OUT! I get to enter this one! LoL

Good job so far dragon!

So I did this last night and went w/my fav. Audrey 60s make-up:






Here's my entry (not the best pix of me, but I was too tired to take more haha):
















I would like to enter pic 2.

Hope you all likey


----------



## Ozee (Dec 22, 2008)

oh wow impressive! i like #2pic best.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Dec 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh wow impressive! i like #2pic best. T.Y.



I'm kinda leaning towards that one myself...hmmm...


----------



## xtiffanyx (Dec 22, 2008)

Pic #2 is also my favorite. The e/s is freakin GORGEOUS!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Dec 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pic #2 is also my favorite. The e/s is freakin GORGEOUS! T.Y. Tiffany, the silver is glitter from the Heatherette MAC collection. I don't really use it, so I thought I would for this challenge.Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## SunsetKiss (Dec 22, 2008)

This is my entry:

The first picture is unedited. I only did half her face because I was going to do a side shot. I should have done the other eye though. the second picture is edited, but I love the way it looks and I still wanted to submit it.











The girl in the picture is 12... She is my sister. Heh, I did what I could.

Morrisons-- I love the eyeshadow you did


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Dec 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SunsetKiss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is my entry:
The first picture is unedited. I only did half her face because I was going to do a side shot. I should have done the other eye though. the second picture is edited, but I love the way it looks and I still wanted to submit it.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7.../audrey003.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...aceAudrey1.jpg

The girl in the picture is 12... She is my sister. Heh, I did what I could.

Morrisons-- I love the eyeshadow you did

Good entry! But the rule is you can't enter photoshop pix



Very Audrey-esque pose though and the eyeshadow is sooo pretty, I love the shape. She has very Audrey brows, they're groomed well good job!





And t.y. for the compliment


----------



## SunsetKiss (Dec 22, 2008)

The first picture is not edited-- I guess it's my submission.

The second one, I just wanted to show anyway.


----------



## Ozee (Dec 22, 2008)

great entry sunsetkiss


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Dec 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SKOOL'S OUT! I get to enter this one! LoLGood job so far dragon!

So I did this last night and went w/my fav. Audrey 60s make-up:

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/c..._hepburn-1.jpg

Here's my entry (not the best pix of me, but I was too tired to take more haha):

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...un/Edit003.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...un/Edit004.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...un/Edit005.jpg

I'm really torn, I don't know which one to enter as my entry pic.

Hope you all likey





i love this look! it's one of my favorite audrey hepburn makeup looks as well. great job! i like the 2nd one...but the 1st is very pretty too.


----------



## DragonGirl (Dec 23, 2008)

I like the second one MorrisonsMaenad you did an awesome job. I'm going to go with my second pic for voting thanks ladies for helping me choose.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Dec 24, 2008)

audrey hepburn was such a classic beauty- i love this dtb!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not completely satisfied with it, but since I did it and took the pics I might as well post them



. I might try again this weekend(I just realized that I always redo or plan on redoing every dtb I've done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). I don't want this included in the voting though



.

I did a really simple look...just neutral e/s, winged liner with falsies,reddish lips, thicker brows etc.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Dec 24, 2008)

OMG TIFFANY THAT'S GORGEOUS! You just blew us all out the water LoL. I can't believe you're not satisfied, this is beyond satisfactory.

Bahaha...Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## retroxxkittie (Dec 25, 2008)

tiffany,morrisonsmaenad....i feel defeated.

but hey gotta try right?

mkay,i did 2 sets of photos and all of them look stranger than sh**. if your wondering where i was when i took these,it was at my boyfriend's apartment,where i take all of my photos.







hehe i look special i still have angelbites,i just covered the holes up with plastic-ish make-up molding stuff.

and umm i didn't steal your crown look with pearls thing tiffany,i took these pictures about a week ago hoping no one would wear pearls and a crown.but its audrey hepburn,the queen of jewellery.






my lovely fake oscar.






well i think all of the pictures are crappy and not skillful.so i need help choosing the embarrasing photos.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Dec 25, 2008)

Retrokittie, I like the last one most. Your eye makeup shows up best in that one. Your liner is perfect btw



.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Dec 25, 2008)

Retro that is cute! Don't feel defeated LoL.

My fav is the Kitty look, both of them


----------



## madusawcw316 (Dec 25, 2008)

What a great theme , a classic beauty


----------



## Ozee (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh wow Tiff you look gorgeous, brilliant.

Retro you look great! very beautiful. I like the last picture as well.


----------



## Sakeenah (Dec 26, 2008)

retroxxkittie ur impossibly cute! i love the first and last one


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 26, 2008)

All the entries are great, ladies!


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 26, 2008)

Gorgeous entries ladies!


----------



## luvzmakeup (Dec 27, 2008)

Ruby, go with pic 2. You did really good!!! I love the glitter e/s.



)


----------



## retroxxkittie (Dec 27, 2008)

im kinda leaning towards the 3rd one.kinda weird looking in my opinion. my boyfriend was like "ahah,suuuuuuuuuuppppppper cute girl,why won't you give me my kitty ears back?!?!"


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 27, 2008)

Ugh, I'm not liking my entry at all





I took my inspiration from this pic that Laura posted:






Here's my entry, I can't decide which picture I like the best though, what do you guys think?





















And just a pic to show my eye makeup closeup:






Thanks for looking


----------



## lolaB (Dec 27, 2008)

Great entries, ladies!

Tiff- You should so enter one of those pics, you look gorgeous!

Katie- Beautiful! I really like the first and second pic.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Dec 27, 2008)

Beautiful Katie! I love the first and fourth pictures most



.


----------



## cocoapinay48 (Dec 28, 2008)

Great theme. Yours look great Tiffany... no need for a re-do!


----------



## purpleRain (Dec 28, 2008)

girls, wow you ALL did a great job!

Retro, I love that Kitty look LOL


----------



## Ozee (Dec 28, 2008)

magneticheart lovely entry





I like pic #1 and 4 most, but 1 shows the makeup best.


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! I think I'll use #1 as my entry.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Dec 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luvzmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ruby, go with pic 2. You did really good!!! I love the glitter e/s.



) Gracias Maria




*magnetichearthttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/members/magneticheart-43848.html*, beautiful entry! Very classic and clean, like Audrey. Love the eyes


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 29, 2008)

Here we go. No exact inspiration pic.


----------



## Ozee (Dec 29, 2008)

insensitive your sooo pretty and great entry.





I like pic 2 and 4


----------



## angelarose (Dec 29, 2008)

*Gorgeous!*

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here we go. No exact inspiration pic.


http://i39.tinypic.com/2irro2c.jpg

http://i44.tinypic.com/245blo1.jpg

http://i44.tinypic.com/34e8ej7.jpg

http://i39.tinypic.com/9lbmus.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/51ztyq.jpg


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Dec 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here we go. No exact inspiration pic.


http://i39.tinypic.com/2irro2c.jpg

http://i44.tinypic.com/245blo1.jpg

http://i44.tinypic.com/34e8ej7.jpg

http://i39.tinypic.com/9lbmus.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/51ztyq.jpg

Beautiful. Pix 1 &amp; 4 are my fav




5 too, you have a pretty smile


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 29, 2008)

Thankyou so much!! I really dont know which one to enter. Can I put two of them side by side? Or only one photo?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 29, 2008)

The voting poll will be posted sometime today.





Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thankyou so much!! I really dont know which one to enter. Can I put two of them side by side? Or only one photo? Only one photo is allowed for the voting poll. But at least all yours look great! lol.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Dec 29, 2008)

Insensitive, all of them look gorgeous...it's hard to pick



. I guess the first is my favorite though. Btw, I love your brows



.

I never got to redo mine because I had no idea what to do...I looked through all the Audrey pics and just couldn't choose a look to try. Plus, I've been lazy. I haven't actually entered a dtb in ages though, so I'll enter this pic



.


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 29, 2008)

Insenstive I love pics #1 and #2. Very pretty entry!


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 29, 2008)

Thankyou so much guys!! I think I will do this one:


----------



## MakeupByMe (Dec 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh, I'm not liking my entry at all



I took my inspiration from this pic that Laura posted:

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...092/audrey.jpg

Here's my entry, I can't decide which picture I like the best though, what do you guys think?

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...2/IMG_6965.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...2/IMG_6973.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...2/IMG_7023.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...2/IMG_7053.jpg

And just a pic to show my eye makeup closeup:

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...2/IMG_7000.jpg

Thanks for looking





I Love love the 1st pic You look so Classy and innocent, Not over Done!!!!!! My favorite Audry entry!!!!


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 29, 2008)

Aww thank you!


----------



## Aprill (Dec 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here we go. No exact inspiration pic.


http://i39.tinypic.com/2irro2c.jpg

http://i44.tinypic.com/245blo1.jpg

http://i44.tinypic.com/34e8ej7.jpg

http://i39.tinypic.com/9lbmus.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/51ztyq.jpg

beautiful. lovvve the mu


----------



## cocoapinay48 (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree insensitive... i like 2 and 4.

Great job on the eyebrows!


----------

